# Big Bird Loving the Life



## tortadise (Aug 6, 2013)

Big Bird loves the summers.
Here is a video of him.
He Loves his misting system.
http://youtu.be/V_D_o31XLtU


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi big bird! 

Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tortadise (Aug 6, 2013)

If you were in person. He would definitely say Hi back. He loves greating people, especially women.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 6, 2013)

awww. I miss having these guys. I worked with many and had 2 greenwings. They didn't like the hubby too much so they were re homed as we neared the wedding... but if I should become an early widow, I'm getting my bird back!! (My oldest green winged macaw went to Omar of Omar's Exotic Birds here in So Cal. I'd pay anything to buy her back if the opportunity ever came up)

...moral of my story, thanks for sharing about him  and pass him an extra peanut, just for me


----------



## wellington (Aug 6, 2013)

She beautiful. I always wanted one of the larger ones. Macaw or cockatoo. She's really cute, kinda dancing in the mist


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2013)

Love Macaws. And green wings or hyacynths are my favorites, based on personality. I tamed down a lot of wild Blue and golds, and those things tore me up. The school of hard knocks, so to speak.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 6, 2013)

Hyacinth's are gorgeous. My favorite is the green. Ive worked with releasing some back to the wild in Costa Rica. highly endangered. They sure can tear some stuff up. I've got scars all over my hands from him. I've been teaching him how to fly. So his claws scratch me when I lift him up and let go. Wouldn't you think I would wear a glove? Haha


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 6, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Hyacinth's are gorgeous. My favorite is the green. Ive worked with releasing some back to the wild in Costa Rica. highly endangered. They sure can tear some stuff up. I've got scars all over my hands from him. I've been teaching him how to fly. So his claws scratch me when I lift him up and let go. Wouldn't you think I would wear a glove? Haha



any pics of you working with this guy???

or just the bird, I don't need to see you, too


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 6, 2013)

They sure are some beautiful birds. I would love to have one .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tortadise (Aug 6, 2013)

Haha heather. No. The sanctuary down there is like the turtle sanctuaries too. No photos. The guy who started it actually died. The ministry of agriculture has been trying to find a suitable person to start the program back up. Cough cough. Its in the works let's just say. They use to release 100 birds a year. It proved so successful they opened another breeding facility but he died. So they haven't released any in 3 years.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 6, 2013)

A SALUTE TO THE BIG OLâ€™ BLUE N GOLD ! â€¦.. Very nice Mr. Kelly â€¦.by the way you know I like â€œdifferentâ€ â€¦.have you seen some of the crazy new Hybrids/Morphs in the big bird industry? â€¦Man .. Some of those colors are mind blowing!
Thanks for sharing ~
I live close to a shop that has been in the same local since 1952....and the owner, well into his 80's still works the joint! 
A neat piece of history no doubt .....


----------



## tortadise (Aug 6, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> A SALUTE TO THE BIG OLâ€™ BLUE N GOLD ! â€¦.. Very nice Mr. Kelly â€¦.by the way you know I like â€œdifferentâ€ â€¦.have you seen some of the crazy new Hybrids/Morphs in the big bird industry? â€¦Man .. Some of those colors are mind blowing!
> Thanks for sharing ~
> I live close to a shop that has been in the same local since 1952....and the owner, well into his 80's still works the joint!
> A neat piece of history no doubt .....



Oh yeah seen plenty of those. Blue/gold with a green macaw looked pretty cool. I also like the military those are awesome. We had a really cool macaw when I worked at the pet store many years ago. I forget which kind it was. But it was the coolest bird ever. We names him cracker. He would say cracker over and over. Was very small grey and green wings with a black head. Birds are awesome. I love having them and then looking at the torts and seeing the evolutionary association with them both, but yet so different.

Hyacinths are awesome but very hard to breed, and keep healthy with their particular diet. Most macaws eat mostly fruits and fruit pits, but the Hyacinth mainly eats nuts, and Brazil nuts, and papaya nuts are very hard to come by on a daily supply of food source. Especially knowing nuts are typically in season and or sale in winter months.


----------

